# Dolphins



## MichaelOlnet (Dec 24, 2008)

It's come down to the final stretch now, and a certain notable fursuit designer has given me enough information to know now that I've absolutely no limitations in my choice of species, so the choice of which dolphin species I'm going to be is left up to the most indecisive person left in the world: me. In all efforts to avoid this, I've set up a poll, just out of curiosity, to help influence my decision. The following are the four biggest candidates:

First up, there's the Bottlenose Dolphin. It's the most common, it's the most outgoing species of dolphin there is, and, as far as we can understand, the smartest. It helps completely other species just out of apparent kindness, such as rescuing stranded whales from sandbars and humans from drowning. Of course, it's cons are related to its pros: because of these, it's been done quite a lot, almost overdone, and has become the poster-species for them. Being one of them would amplify my current traits, but it'd also do nothing to promote originalty or knowledge about other dolphin species.

Secondly, there's the Maui's Dolphin. The reason why you haven't heard of it is because it's one of the most endangered species in the world. It only lives off the coast of North Island in New Zealand and has been hunted down to very low numbers. It is the smallest dolphin in the world and is, ironically, about my size. They're a gentle species. Its cons include the fact that very little is known about their uninhibited personalities and, since they don't work very well in captivity, their intelligence has not been tested.

There is also the option of the Commerson's Dolphin. One of the most energetic dolphins, they prefer conditions found in the Strait of Magellan. They are very acrobatic under water as well as under. They are also considered the most beautiful dolphin by most dolphin-lovers. They are one of the few species that allow themselves to thrive in captivity. A disadvantage lay in the fact that they are short lived.

Finally, there is the Dusky Dolphin. They are the most acrobatic and energetic dolphins we know of yet. They are not heavily endangered, but are still considered vulnerable. Their fanciful patterns make them stand out from the usual dolphins. They are extremely intelligent and communicate in their pods with both vocal and physical language. They are, however, very intollerant to captivity.

tl;dr: Just look at the pretty pictures and vote. >.>


----------



## Ratte (Dec 24, 2008)

Not a dolphin fan...but my childhood favorite was the Dusky.


----------



## Aq Bars (Dec 24, 2008)

Always been partial to the dusky dolphin...


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 24, 2008)

Bantu dolphins. They're pink.


----------



## MichaelOlnet (Dec 25, 2008)

Come on! More people need to vote. Margins like this wouldn't even pass for Rhode Island's presidential voting.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 25, 2008)

I don't like dolphins. :V

In before NekoFox.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 25, 2008)

Meh


----------



## Chex (Dec 25, 2008)

I love the sharp coloring on the Commerson's


----------



## Baladeva (Dec 27, 2008)

I heard somewhere that dolphins are the only species other than humans that rape others of their own species... I used to like them...
Sorry mate'...
D=

Visually though, I guess I'd go with either the second or third one...


----------



## fangborn (Dec 27, 2008)

i like dolphin(dogs...)....but really no i hate dolphins.


----------



## MichaelOlnet (Dec 28, 2008)

Baladeva said:


> I heard somewhere that dolphins are the only species other than humans that rape others of their own species... I used to like them...
> Sorry mate'...



Yeah, and almost every single other non-herbivorous species will resort to cannibalism as well. Herbivores will leave behind the sick and the weak.

Dolphins save other species. They're the only ones intelligent enough to use tools other than humans and chimps. They have memory. They hold feelings of revenge and justice.

Name any other species. There's no morally perfect species out there. If you reject dolphins for that, that would be like me rejecting foxes for aborting other animals' babies while they were still eggs.

They're animals. Humans are animals. Holding grudges against species is just stupid. It's the individual that counts.


----------



## Baladeva (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm not holding a grudge against dolphins, but rape bothers me... Alot...

The only time I actively dislike them is when people naively adore them as if they're perfect, sweet, wonderful creatures.

They're Not.

YOU apparently have the awareness that no species is perfect, and thus I can't argue with you because you likely know better than I do about the subject overall.

I was just sharing a view and a fact; I gave you an answer for your original question and am not trying to start a fight...


----------



## Wreth (Dec 30, 2008)

Where's the all option?

Oh and there are hundreds of animals that rape other members of their species.


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Dec 31, 2008)

Where's the orca? They're the largest dolphin, and pretty awesome I must say.


----------



## MichaelOlnet (Dec 31, 2008)

Zoopedia said:


> Where's the all option?



I believe that "_OMGILOVEDOLPHINSGREATESTANIMALSEVAR!!11!1" counts. >>
_


DJ-Fragon said:


> Where's the orca? They're the largest dolphin, and pretty awesome I must say.



Yeah, except I'm not small.  These are the four I've narrowed down my fursona to, and I'm just testing to see what sort of opinions are out there in the community.


----------



## virus (Dec 31, 2008)

dolphin RAEP can be funny. 

I like the boto myself. Still have one in my character arsenal. But ruddy duck is king now.


----------



## Ta-ek (Jan 4, 2009)

Maui. Cute, petite, awesome.


----------



## Icarus (Jan 5, 2009)

Be a spinner dolphin o3o
either that or a spotty.
Either or will make me smile.
^___________________________________^


----------

